# soo line



## blake67 (Jan 19, 2013)

since I live a block or two from CP rail yard I thought I'd put up this old steam engine train thats down the street


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice old Loco, does it still run do you know?


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Big Ed,

Don't think that baby goes anywhere!! track is cut at both ends of loco. Mind you it still may run but i doubt it.

Pat


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is the only other thing I could think of to say.

Except I should have added thanks for posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hahaha!! Yes I didn't even respond to post. The loco looks awesome!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No one else said anything since he posted it, I didn't want him to get discouraged and not post anymore.

I love old locomotives, especially ones that are still around.:thumbsup:

Like I added, thanks for posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It sure looks in nice shape in the pic ... cosmetically, at least.

TJ


----------



## blake67 (Jan 19, 2013)

*yea it still runs*

even thou it cant get far lol, however my neighbor was a conductor(retired) and that steamer was one of many trains he conducted on etc, being that were getting the grandson into model railroading, I'm gonna keep a eye out for a soo line ho scale steamer etc


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

The SOO is one of the names I remember from my youth. Needa get me a SOO loco.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Would have been awesome to see those beauties working in their hay-day


----------

